# Hee Hee!



## sparkypyro (Nov 16, 2012)

Told the wife about smoking cheeses during dinner.







She is a cheese junkie.








She is ordering me an AMNPS pellet tray as I type this. WIN!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using voodoo and smoke signals.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2012)

Too Cool!...JJ


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 17, 2012)

SparkyPyro said:


> Told the wife about smoking cheeses during dinner.
> She is a cheese junkie.
> She is ordering me an AMNPS pellet tray as I type this. WIN!!!!!
> Sent from my iPhone using voodoo and smoke signals.


Be sure and tell her you need a dual probe thermometer, a smokehouse, some bacon hangers, yada yada..


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats, and good for her.  You will both enjoy the smoked cheese and other goodies you can smoke now.  Also, as pit said get the other necessary things you need while she is in the buying mood.  Keep on keeping on.  Steve  PS:  If I can help in any way, PM me.


----------



## kanon (May 26, 2013)

Dragonmaster194 said:


> Congrats, and good for her.  You will both enjoy the smoked cheese and other goodies you can smoke now.  Also, as pit said get the other necessary things you need while she is in the buying mood.  Keep on keeping on.  Steve  PS:  If I can help in any way, PM me.


Good luck, I wish I had such a wife...........damn it.


----------

